# [OT] How tall is Wolverine?



## Zander (Aug 10, 2003)

Need some help here. According to the Top Trumps Marvel game (set 2), Wolverine is 158 cm tall (about 5'2"). Is that true or is it a typo? 

I'm not an X-men expert by any stretch but I imagined that he was quite tall.   

If you know the answer, please post below. Please also provide a reference/link.

Thanks.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 10, 2003)

That sounds about right, he was never a tall chracter


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 10, 2003)

No, that's not a typo.  He was always listed as about 5'3".

Obviously, the movie version of the character is a lot taller, but that's because there are very few 5'3" action stars.


----------



## Lola (Aug 10, 2003)

As a long time reader of X-Men, believe me, he's always been short. He's drawn short, and the other characters have been known to remark upon his lack of tallness. 5'2" sounds about right to me.


----------



## Zander (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks, Crothian, mouseferatu and Lola. You're stars!  
~
mouseferatu,

I don't have the deck to hand, but I don't think it matters in the game whether he's 5'2" (~158 cm) or 5'3" (~ 160 cm). IIRC there are no other 160 cm characters in the game.

I'm surprised he's so small. Has any other character ever called him "short arse", "midget" or the like? 

{Edit: looks like you've answered my second question, Lola. Thanks again.  }


----------



## nHammer (Aug 10, 2003)

5'3"

I believe it's listed in the Marvel Handbook.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Aug 10, 2003)

Zander said:
			
		

> *I'm surprised he's so small. Has any other character ever called him "short arse", "midget" or the like?
> *




One of the side effects of him being taller in the movie (and, Sabretooth's lack of lines). Sabretooth always called him Runt


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 10, 2003)

Zander said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm surprised he's so small. Has any other character ever called him "short arse", "midget" or the like?
> 
> *




Only once...


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 11, 2003)

Zander said:
			
		

> *
> I'm surprised he's so small. Has any other character ever called him "short arse", "midget" or the like?
> *




I remember in a Alpha Flight comic, where Wolverine guest starred, where Puck was being sarcastic and called Wolverine a munchkin. If the character does'nt sound familiar, Puck is dwarf with the resilience and speed of his namesake


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes, he is short 5'2" to 5'4" sources very over the years.  Movie Logan was 6'2".


----------



## Larry Fitz (Aug 11, 2003)

"Puck" and Wolverine are old friends, and "Puck's" height is part of a curse, he's not actually a short person.


----------



## Mercule (Aug 11, 2003)

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *Obviously, the movie version of the character is a lot taller, but that's because there are very few 5'3" action stars.   *




Well, if I've heard correctly, that's about how tall Sylvester Stallone is (could be very wrong, though).  Of course, having Wolverine sneer "Yo, Jean, whassup?" would be even worse than an Aussie accent.

Not that there's anything wrong with Aussies.  Just that Wolvie ain't one.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 11, 2003)

Mercule said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, if I've heard correctly, that's about how tall Sylvester Stallone is (could be very wrong, though).  Of course, having Wolverine sneer "Yo, Jean, whassup?" would be even worse than an Aussie accent.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with Aussies.  Just that Wolvie ain't one. *




I think Stallone's more like 5'6", 5'9" in his 3" heels.  Tom Cruise is very short, but barely an action star.  Apart from Michael J Fox I can't think of any male actors 5'3" or less.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 11, 2003)

Danny Devito? Woody Allen?

Wouldn't that been a blast!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 11, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *Danny Devito? Woody Allen?
> 
> Wouldn't that been a blast! *




John (forgiven me) Liggazauma - Let me look that spelling up. 

Most actors in movie land are short, like the air force, it is better to fit in a frame.


----------



## Henry (Aug 11, 2003)

Brian Singer and Hugh Jackman did their jobs - I now cannot picture any other actor than Hugh Jackman playing Wolverine.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2003)

I've always loved this picture.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2003)

It's one of the things I enjoy so much about him, he is this little feral SOB who takes nothin from no one.  The fact that he gets up and keeps coming is one of the intimidating things about him.  Short round, short stuff, runt, they've all been thrown at him but most people who don't learn to watch their tongues end up eating adamantium sandwiches.

But yeah, he's a short, well trained, regenerating, near unbreakable melee combatant.  With no ranged attacks or mystical powers, he's pretty far down the food chain in the grand scheme of things.  He has to get himself into range and take out opponents one by one personally.  He always has to be in the hot spots to do any damage.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 11, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *It's one of the things I enjoy so much about him, he is this little feral SOB who takes nothin from no one.  The fact that he gets up and keeps coming is one of the intimidating things about him.  Short round, short stuff, runt, they've all been thrown at him but most people who don't learn to watch their tongues end up eating adamantium sandwiches.
> 
> But yeah, he's a short, well trained, regenerating, near unbreakable melee combatant.  With no ranged attacks or mystical powers, he's pretty far down the food chain in the grand scheme of things.  He has to get himself into range and take out opponents one by one personally.  He always has to be in the hot spots to do any damage. *




Well that is the way they write him but if you look at his resume, he should use weapons more!  Always wanted to see that.


----------



## Staffan (Aug 11, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *Well that is the way they write him but if you look at his resume, he should use weapons more!  Always wanted to see that.   *



Well, the thing is that his claws are pretty much superior to most melee weapons, and he doesn't seem to like shooting all that much. Why shoot people when you can get Colossus to throw yourself at them?


----------



## Vocenoctum (Aug 12, 2003)

Staffan said:
			
		

> *
> Well, the thing is that his claws are pretty much superior to most melee weapons, and he doesn't seem to like shooting all that much. Why shoot people when you can get Colossus to throw yourself at them? *




That's what I missed from the movies


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 12, 2003)

Staffan said:
			
		

> *
> Well, the thing is that his claws are pretty much superior to most melee weapons, and he doesn't seem to like shooting all that much. Why shoot people when you can get Colossus to throw yourself at them? *






Just would like to see him come out in power armor, weapon blazing, kicking butt (at least once).  The Apha Fight suit was to be his.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi all! 

I want to see Juggernaut rip Hugh Jackmans head off in X-Men 3, that should bring him down to the right size. 

Incidently Gary Sinise was the first actor considered for the part of Wolverine, although I suppose he would still be too big at around 5'9"/5'10".


----------



## Dirigible (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm afraid you're all wrong.

I ahve it on good authority that Wolverine is in fact 18 feet tall, eats nothing but gravy sandwiches, and has the power of eleven million bulldozers in each of his six legs. Of course they ahd to tone his radicalness down for the movies.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 13, 2003)

Larry Fitz said:
			
		

> *"Puck" and Wolverine are old friends, and "Puck's" height is part of a curse, he's not actually a short person. *




I remember the issue that was revealed in.  Worse.  Story. Arc. Ever.

I think even Cyclops has commented on Wolverine's shortness (in the comic books).  

Even though he was way too tall Hugh Jackman still did an awesome Wolverine in the movies.


----------



## Villano (Aug 13, 2003)

S'mon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think Stallone's more like 5'6", 5'9" in his 3" heels.  Tom Cruise is very short, but barely an action star.  Apart from Michael J Fox I can't think of any male actors 5'3" or less. *




Spike Lee.  Okay, he's primarily a director.  Hmmm...How about Verne "Mini-Me" Troyer? 

Actually, I think he's 2 or 3 inches taller than Spike.  

And what about Seth Greene?  Imagine him as Wolverine.  I could actually picture that.


----------



## Scarbonac (Aug 13, 2003)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I remember the issue that was revealed in.  Worse.  Story. Arc. Ever.
> 
> *





Word; that made me so angry that I wanted to tear up every issue of _Alpha Flight_ in the country, then Rochambeau the writer untli he coughed up his liver. About how I felt when it was ''revealed'' that Aurora and Northstar were actually half-elves.


 


Jesus.


----------



## Villano (Aug 13, 2003)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> *About how I felt when it was ''revealed'' that Aurora and Northstar were actually half-elves.*




To quote Homer Simpson, "What now on the what what?"

Are you being sarcastic or did they actually do that?  I don't live anywhere near a comic shop and haven't been in one in a few years (I only get 4 comics a month, mailed to me by a friend in NYC who gets them for me when he buys his), so I'm not up to date on some of the changes.

I've also heard that Northstar isn't gay anymore.  It that true?  I'm not gay, but I don't think it works that way.


----------



## Scarbonac (Aug 14, 2003)

Villano said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To quote Homer Simpson, "What now on the what what?"
> 
> ...




Oh, they did it, all right; a quote from a fan-page:



> *Comments: Another character who had his story hopelessly screwed up by writers who followed John Byrne. Someone decided that he and his sister were actually half Asgardian elves (on the basis that they seemed to have slightly pointed ears!), then another writer thankfully undid that exceptionally stupid idea. Like Guardian, it's best to ignore what later writers did with him.*




>>>Here<<<. 


I hadn't heard that he was ''not-gay'' now; maybe he's just bi. *shrug*


----------



## Gumby (Aug 14, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *I've always loved this picture. *



Is that Sam Kieth's work?  That guy's awesome.


----------



## Hackenslash (Aug 14, 2003)

*Hugh Jackson is taller than 6ft 2ins*



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *Yes, he is short 5'2" to 5'4" sources very over the years.  Movie Logan was 6'2". *




According to magazines etc...Hugh Jackson, who plays Wolverine is between 6ft4ins and 6ft5ins. This would appear to be accurate as when you see him in the movie Swordfish opposite John Travolta, he is definitely taller than him and John T. is 6ft2ins and that was confirmed after his famous dance with Lady Diana. But getting back to topic, Wolverine has always been short and it was a crime that they could not find a stocky, short actor to play his part. It would not have had to be 5ft2ins, just being under 5ft10ins would have shown him a little more closer to size as in the comics. I used to play him in the Marvel Roleplaying game and his height statistic was 5ft 2ins but very heavy, over 200lbs due to a lot of muscle and his adamantine skeleton. Just my 2 cents...Cheers !!


----------



## Hackenslash (Aug 14, 2003)

*Hmmm....*



			
				S'mon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think Stallone's more like 5'6", 5'9" in his 3" heels.  Tom Cruise is very short, but barely an action star.  Apart from Michael J Fox I can't think of any male actors 5'3" or less. *




If memory serves, from when Sly was going out with Bridget Nielsen, he was stated at being just under Ms Nielsen's height of 6ft. And from further articles I think that they were implying that he was about 5ft 10ins or 5ft 11ins. Plus he did not look too far off Mr T. in Rocky 3 and he was over 6ft. But he would have certainly made a better wolverine than lanky Hugh Jackson, plus Sly has a lot more muscle and looks stockier too. But then again his acting sucks so maybe they did pick the right guy for the role even he was Mr Lurch. And no I am not bitter at only being 5ft7ins....hehehe Hey I coulda played Wolverine, I'm Short, Stocky, Hairy.....Doh !!!! Yeah, Right...Cheers !!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2003)

Villano said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To quote Homer Simpson, "What now on the what what?"
> 
> ...




Nope.  Quite gay.  Openly so.  A lot of him lately in Uncanny X-men when they aren't making Lorna and Alex totally insane.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 14, 2003)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Word; that made me so angry that I wanted to tear up every issue of Alpha Flight in the country, then Rochambeau the writer untli he coughed up his liver. About how I felt when it was ''revealed'' that Aurora and Northstar were actually half-elves.
> ...




 

I read the thread so I knwo you're not kidding but I now have to amend my previous statement.

_That_ is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.

I stopped buying Alpha Flight after the Puck craporama.  Why do they feel the need to give every damn superhero some kind of mystic mumbo-jumbo in their backstory?  Puck was an excellent character the way he was.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 15, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> *
> As a long time reader of X-Men, believe me, he's always been short. He's drawn short, and the other characters have been known to remark upon his lack of tallness. 5'2" sounds about right to me. *



Hmm. Somehow the image of my 80-something dad dressed in a Wolverine costume is disturbing (yes, he's 5-feet-2, while I tower him by just over four inches).

I thought I have seen his stat as being 5-feet-6 (granted, I have not picked up a new _X-Men_ comic book for a long time so the memory is a bit fuzzy). In any case, the comic book version of Logan is shorter than almost anyone except perhap Alpha Flight's Puck.


----------



## Villano (Aug 15, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *I thought I have seen his stat as being 5-feet-6 (granted, I have not picked up a new X-Men comic book for a long time so the memory is a bit fuzzy). In any case, the comic book version of Logan is shorter than almost anyone except perhap Alpha Flight's Puck. *





Remember way back in the '80s when Marvel did their Secret Wars mini-series?  They released a bunch of action figures at the time, including Wolverine.  On the back of his card, he was listed as 5'6".

I remember because, when I got the Official Handbook Of The Marvel Universe comic with Wolverine's listing, I was confused about the difference.

I assume that the toymakers either felt that 5'3" wasn't very heroic, or that they needed to bring the characters heights closer together since the toys were all about the same size.  After all, you've of a 6'2" Captain America with a Wolverine about the same size.

And the toys were pretty cool.  They were definitely superior to the stiff, barrel-chested toys they produced in the early '90s.  Plus, they came with little shields that had card with pictures from the comics.  When you tilted the shield, the pic inside either moved or changed into another pic.

I still have them in a box in the basement.  Let's see, I have Spider-Man (in black "Venom" costume), Kang, Wolverine, Captain America, and Dr. Doom.  I might have more, but I can't recall offhand.  Hmmm...Did they do a Daredevil?  I might have that (and one or two others). 

I also had the Dr. Doom fortress. 

Although, as a kid, I was very disappointed that I couldn't find the Hobgoblin.  I think it was a European exclusive or something. :-(


----------



## Joe Justin (Jun 12, 2015)

wolverine is not enough tall....


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 12, 2015)

Wolverine was named so because the animal is a small but vicious predator able to take on grizzly bears and win, when the concept was developed the character was designed accordingly.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 12, 2015)

How... ironically appropriate.  This thread is brought back fro the dead during a time when, in the comoics, Wolverine is... dead!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 12, 2015)

Umbran said:


> How... ironically appropriate.  This thread is brought back fro the dead during a time when, in the comoics, Wolverine is... dead!




 SPOILER


----------



## Umbran (Jun 12, 2015)

Hand of Evil said:


> SPOILER




A character being dead in the Marvel Universe is a spoiler in about the same way as them breathing is a spoiler.

When they are shredding the multiverse and slapping it back together, whether or not he's currently dead is not really material anyway


----------



## megamania (Jun 14, 2015)

In comicbooks he is 5'2 but in movies he is 6'2.


----------

